

Create beautiful photo sites from your phone with Popset - jansen
http://www.popset.com/albums/4f4fadcbe4b058d1596addcd

======
jansen
We just launched our new web albums and user profiles, here is the blog post:
[http://blog.popset.com/post/28061685827/create-photo-
website...](http://blog.popset.com/post/28061685827/create-photo-websites-
straight-from-your-phone)

------
gregorym
Unusable if you refuse to give access to facebook. Keeps opennig facebook over
and over.

~~~
jansen
Sorry for that, however I can't reproduce your issue. Can you help me by
describing what exactly happens after which action?

~~~
gregorym
Signin with Facebook and on the Facebook authorizations page, choose 'not
authorize'. Then i'm brought back to the app and to facebook again and so on
and so on.

------
mastofact
I'm having trouble accessing the footer of your site (looking for an About
link). Every time I scroll down a new group of photos load and pushes the
footer down even further.

Chrome 20.0.1132.57 m Win7 x32

~~~
jansen
That's a feature ;) The photo site will load as long as the album contains
more photos to display. Here is the direct link to our about page:
<http://www.popset.com/about>

~~~
mastofact
I understand endless scrolling, but not sure if you intended for the footer to
be static. Just lookin' out :)

~~~
jansen
Thanks :) Usually albums don't have that many photos, on average it'd be 1 or
2 scrolls and we wanted to keep that space for pics.

------
newman314
Slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.

~~~
jansen
sorry for that, working on it!

------
fredsters_s
Awesome

------
rorrr
What's the big deal? It just lays out shitty photos in multiple columns.

------
maximedegreve
Me and all my friends are using this beautiful and fun product. A night out
doesn't exist without Popset. No Popset set means there wasn't a party. Can't
wait to see where this product is going next.

~~~
ceejayoz
You're going to need more convincing astroturf than that.

